
The Earth in Minecraft, 1:1 scale - Ghjklov
https://youtu.be/8_bW3ab8YAk
======
TeaDude
I really want to see more from this. I've literally had dreams of having a
sandbox version of the world as we know it. I'll probably be downloading this
and exploring a creepy empty version of my hometown.

I love the idea of having a built up version of the world but I also get a
sick pleasure of seeing the world with no buildings whatsoever. It has this
peaceful serene logan's run/mother 3 "death of humanity" vibe to it. I hope
the terrain generation gets more and more improvements and we get closer to
what the world would look like untouched.

Minecraft is truly a game of the ages...

Ps. Mojang should totally officially incorporate that chunks mod. Projects
like this just show what wonders could be done with it.

